# I don't want to ask too much...



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, so I love my barn. The people are great, the horses are awesome, I love the facilities, the atmosphere is pleasant... I only have two minor things that have been on my mind and I'm trying to decide if I should just let it go, or if I should ask for these things to be done, or just ask if I can do them myself. 

I want my horse to have more hay at night, and fresh shavings in his stall once or twice a week. I am more than willing to provide these things, I'll even clean his stall out if I need to. I just don't want to be a pain in the ***. I know I can't expect perfection, but they are simple requests. 

As of right now, if he gets hay in his stall, it's because I trudged out to the round bale in the pasture and grabbed a pile. I know hay is expensive and I don't expect special treatment, but if I provided it, would it be an imposition to ask her to give it to him? And if I offered to clean his stall out once a week and throw a new bag of shavings in, would that seem a little too... invasive? I dunno, I just don't want her to think I don't approve of how she does things.

What should I do?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What services are you currently paying for, exactly? I can't answer you until I know at least that.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Honestly I don't feel like that is much to ask, just have the hay ready for her to feed, and have the shavings by the stall, unless you are putting them in.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

What does your boarding contract say? If those things aren't covered, then you'll have to see if you can pay for them to be done as extras or do them yourself. Though I find it odd that they would keep a horse in all night without food.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

It depends on the services you're currently paying for. Are you paying for the stable to be cleaned and to be fed daily? If so, I don't think there should be a problem you supplying extra feed and requesting it be fed. You might be responsible for adding sawdust, but if its your stable you pay for then there should be no problem you adding it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I do not think this is too much to ask at all. Asking for more hay here would be taken with a "Yeah, sure thing." and it's done. And our horses get new shavings every morning....And extra once a week won't hurt, especially if you offer to do it yourself.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Talk to the barn manager/owner about this requests. They aren't too much to ask at all. A fresh clean stall is better than a dirty one.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I pay for full stall board which includes grain, hay, bedding, turn out, worming... pretty much everything. So technically, I pay for what I would be asking for. I have no problem doing the stall by myself. I have cleaned stalls for years and honestly, I am pretty particular about it. I'm sure my horse would be fine otherwise, but I'd like to see it cleaner than it is.

As far as the hay goes, I mean, it's in my contract. She told me when I came in that she recently raised board to cover hay. I think if I asked her to throw him a few flakes at night, she would do it. I'm not really worried about it too much. If it comes down to it, I'll buy a few bales a week and give it to him myself. He only needs a flake or two, he gets plenty of grass during the day.

I just don't want to seem like a needy boarder. There are 22 horses on the property, they are all healthy and happy, and they have been doing things the same way on the farm for years. I just moved in last month and I don't want to be that person who comes in and starts demanding changes. 

I guess I just need to know how to go about it without seeming unhappy. I could send her an email just saying that Riley is making a mess of his stall and I'd like to strip it... It's not untrue. Once I start cleaning it, I don't think it would seem strange to keep bringing new shavings every once in a while, right? It's just the initial request.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Maybe you could fudge a little and say your vet has suggested that your horse have extra hay at night to avoid ulcers and you'd be happy to supply it and have it ready for him if they wouldn't mind tossing it to him when he comes in.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> I pay for full stall board which includes grain, hay, bedding, turn out, worming... pretty much everything. So technically, I pay for what I would be asking for. I have no problem doing the stall by myself. I have cleaned stalls for years and honestly, I am pretty particular about it. I'm sure my horse would be fine otherwise, but I'd like to see it cleaner than it is.
> 
> As far as the hay goes, I mean, it's in my contract. She told me when I came in that she recently raised board to cover hay. I think if I asked her to throw him a few flakes at night, she would do it. I'm not really worried about it too much. If it comes down to it, I'll buy a few bales a week and give it to him myself. He only needs a flake or two, he gets plenty of grass during the day.
> 
> ...


I would ask them if they are feeding hay at night per the contract because you've gone in and seen he didn't have any or whatever the case is. Especially if he looks like he might be losing weight, I'd mention that too. That's not being needy, it's getting what you're paying for. 

If you don't like how the stalls are cleaned and everyone else's stalls look just like yours, then I wouldn't say anything, I'd just pick up a fork and make it how I wanted it. I would ask, but not in a demanding way, if I could have some extra shavings but I'd be prepared to buy the extras because a certain number of bags may be how they've figured the board. I know that I'm unusual in deep bedding all my stalls but I buy shavings in bulk, CHEAP, so I tend to 'spoil' the horses with nice deep bedding. I have heard of barns that buy by the bag and figure X amount of bags per month and will give you extra bags at cost or a little over, which can still save you money over buying retail.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Another thing you might do, especially if you're there every day or nearly every day, is fill up a hay net or two with extra flakes for overnight. That way, he'll have something to eat and stay occupied with, but won't be wasting as much or making a mess of his stall (which might help you with the other problem if he's just being messy with his eating).

My boarding setup is pretty much the same as yours. My mare was eating all her overnight hay by about 8pm every night until it was put in a hay net. Right now, she's the only one who uses a hay net, and I offered to fill it myself when I asked for her to have it, but BM said no need, the barn assistants take care of it. Which I very much appreciate! But even if your BM can't make that happen, maybe if you can fill it up whenever you're there during the day, they could hang it for you at night check?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Do the other stalls look like yours? Do you know how your horse is in his stall? I am asking because there are some who are "horsey Cuisinarts" and make all the bed dirty all the time. We have one, and we strip the stall EVERY day. We pretty much have to. If your horse is like that, more bedding won't help.

I think the hay is a very fair request. Never heard of horses being in an extended period with out it.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> I pay for full stall board which includes grain, hay, bedding, turn out, worming... pretty much everything. *So technically, I pay for what I would be asking for.*


Every barn's definition of "full board" is different. So are their budgets. It may not be in the budget for their "full board" horses to have hay in their stalls if they've been given free-choice all day. While it isn't my idea of ideal, to lots of equine owners and barn owners, it is ok. NEVER approach a barn owner about asking for something that hasn't been done routinely already without expecting (and offering up front) to pay extra for it. You DO NOT pay for what you would be asking for, otherwise they'd already be routinely doing it...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You didn't say what time the horses are brought in for the night. At the stable I rode at the horses were bedded for the night starting at 8pm and when that was done they were given hay. We fed at 6 sharp, a pelleted feed and a thick flake of hay. The later feed was just another thick flake of hay.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

QuietHeartHorses said:


> I pay for full stall board which includes grain, hay, bedding, turn out, worming... pretty much everything. So technically, I pay for what I would be asking for. I have no problem doing the stall by myself. I have cleaned stalls for years and honestly, I am pretty particular about it. I'm sure my horse would be fine otherwise, but I'd like to see it cleaner than it is.
> 
> As far as the hay goes, I mean, it's in my contract. She told me when I came in that she recently raised board to cover hay. I think if I asked her to throw him a few flakes at night, she would do it. I'm not really worried about it too much. If it comes down to it, I'll buy a few bales a week and give it to him myself. He only needs a flake or two, he gets plenty of grass during the day.
> 
> ...


You are not seeming like a needy boarder, nor seeming unhappy to make a simple 2 sentence request to the BO - I know in the 'boarding world', one feels like they're being a pain for such things, as seeing the work involved in day-to-day maintenence. However, I worked in two very large stables down in your area, and know first hand that if such a request was made of me to put some extra flakes in a stall before leaving, or extra shavings, I didn't (nor did the BO) think a thing of it, and it took only that extra 2 minutes. You may be feeling more intimidated than need be as to your simple and reasonable requests! Be strong, confident, as you talk to the BO (1st thing tomorrow!), be casual, nonchalant, and simply ask for it to be done (as you remind her of Riley's need for gaining weight, btw) No doubt she'll say, "Sure! No problem!" Then take it from there... good luck


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd be a little put off if my stall didnt receive fresh shavings at least 2 times a week. That's just odd to me. If the stall is cleaned, they should be taking shavings out of it. If they don't put any fresh shavings in, he wouldn't have any by the end of the week. Unless they strip the stalls at the end of the week and overload them with sawdust for the next week.

It just seems odd. I'd be concerned if no fresh sawdust was used. That's just me...many might disagree though.

The hay thing shouldn't be a big idea. See how much it would be if she bought the hay and fed it compared to if you buy the hay and she feeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I'd be a little put off if my stall didnt receive fresh shavings at least 2 times a week. That's just odd to me. If the stall is cleaned, they should be taking shavings out of it. If they don't put any fresh shavings in, he wouldn't have any by the end of the week. Unless they strip the stalls at the end of the week and overload them with sawdust for the next week.
> 
> It just seems odd. I'd be concerned if no fresh sawdust was used. That's just me...many might disagree though.
> 
> ...


I was required to fully clean all stalls and fill with fresh shavings every single day, and there was never a time when it was considered petty for a boarder to ask for an extra flake or two at night


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My horse is pasture boarded so she doesn't get a stall, however I've cleaned stables before and this is always how I've done it.

Last year I had to stall my mare because she was sick. I didnt get to the barn until about midnight every night because I worked all day. She got fresh shavings every night. If I take out 2 loads, I put 2 fresh loads in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoquess (May 30, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I'd be a little put off if my stall didnt receive fresh shavings at least 2 times a week. That's just odd to me. If the stall is cleaned, they should be taking shavings out of it. If they don't put any fresh shavings in, he wouldn't have any by the end of the week. Unless they strip the stalls at the end of the week and overload them with sawdust for the next week.
> 
> It just seems odd. I'd be concerned if no fresh sawdust was used. That's just me...many might disagree though.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. The OP's post makes it sound like he doesn't get fresh shavings regularly, which is a bit odd to me... When I was cleaning stalls we put back in fresh stuff about as much as we took out. When the barn switched to more expensive less-dust shavings, we had to be a bit more conservative... but all the horses still got clean bedding regularly. I don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with sillyhorse. If it was standard in the contract, it would (should) be happening. Since it isn't, don't be surprised if its considered "extra". 

Also, as others said, if all he stalls look like yours... Or if your horse is a piggy, there might not be a lot to do there. However, I wouldn't think re an issue for you to spot clean as you wish. If there was a problem with that, I would be worried!

If your contract doesn't specify feeding (ie, nightly feeding, or the number of feeings) than hay in the stall might not count.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

